# Why would a dog start pooping in the house?



## RedDogs

A few things:

-Set up a camera while you leave for a short period. Look at his body language.....
- Vet visit
- Restrict his space in the house, esp the room where he's been going
- Get the Susan Garrett "Crate Games" DVD.... not to solve this problem, but there may be an emergency stiuation in his future where he will need to be crated.
- Keep a written schedule for 3+ weeks of when you take him out, when he goes, when you find accidents. Look for patterns.

And as this started unexpectely, go to the vet for a check and take a sample.


----------



## Laurie

Have you had any other changes in your environment that would affect Molson? It couldn't be that you're spending less time with him as your work schedule appears that you get to spend more time with him. Would he be trying to get your attention? 

I know my guys are so routined that if we change one little thing, it totally throws them off and we usually end up hearing about it!!! Perhaps he was just so used to the previous routine and now it's changed for him. 

Sorry, I'm just guessing.....but hope you find the cause.


----------



## cubbysan

I think stress can cause that. Is there something that happens during that time that might be scaring him? Maybe in your neighborhood or in the home?


----------



## esSJay

When he started doing it, there had been no changes in our routine as I was still at my last job. I can't think of anything stressful happening during the day. He has been at the vets a few times in the past few months for the ear infection which has cleared up, and he went in for his annual check-up/vaccination and everything was good then too.

The only thing I can think of that changed in the past few months before this started was his neuter that was in early February, with which he had no complications. I'm so puzzled!


----------



## ebenjamin85

esSJay said:


> Our next plan is to get the treats out and go nuts when he does actually go outside.


Going back to basics is exactly what I would do. Make pooping outside fun again! 

:crossfing (for the sake of your carpet)


----------



## Ranger

Aw, sorry to hear about Molson's poop problems. Poor guy. Though I'll say you have a great attitude about it! I think too many other people would be frustrated or annoyed that their dog is suddenly pooping inside the house so I think your attitude is great. (I know that's a little off-topic but that's the first thing that hit me when I was reading your post).

Is it happening daily or randomly? What's the weather been like? I know for sure I would have poop in the house yesterday if I hadn't been following my little foster around and crating him when I couldn't. It's been pouring rain and both dogs are reluctant to go outside...to the point where I'm picking up my little guy and wheelbarrowing (picking up the back legs and walking forwards) Ranger outside. Is it thundering or raining? 

I agree with camcorder idea to check his body language. Knowing whether it's a reaction to stress or just a "la di da, think I'll poop here" will help know what to do next. What happens if you block off the room he's pooping in? Does he poop somewhere else? Or as close as he can to the blocked off room? 

How much time do you guys spend in the area where he poops? Our last 2 dogs would poop in the basement storage room when they couldn't hold it or were sick because that's the area of the house they spent the least amount of time in. Ranger and Blue now spend a huge amount of time in the basement, so when Mr. Blue had an accident last weekend, he went upstairs. He's the first dog to have ever gone upstairs in our house but that's because these dogs rarely go up there. 

I'm out of ideas for now. Just make sure you're really scrubbing it out with a cleaner like Nature's Miracle so the residual smell is gone otherwise he may just keep going back because he can smell it. I was using regular carpet cleaner then picked up a bottle of nature's miracle and it really is a miracle! Great carpet cleaning properties!


----------



## Judi

RedDogs said:


> A few things:
> 
> -Set up a camera while you leave for a short period. Look at his body language.....
> - Vet visit
> - Restrict his space in the house, esp the room where he's been going
> - Get the Susan Garrett "Crate Games" DVD.... not to solve this problem, but there may be an emergency stiuation in his future where he will need to be crated.
> - Keep a written schedule for 3+ weeks of when you take him out, when he goes, when you find accidents. Look for patterns.
> 
> And as this started unexpectely, go to the vet for a check and take a sample.


Very good suggestions.


----------



## GinnyinPA

Have you been using something like Nature's Miracle to clean up the spots? Once the smell is in the carpet, dogs will often continue to go back to the same area again and again because the smell tells them it's a pottie place. You might need to take up the carpet if it has really saturated the padding.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Are the poops normal?? Just wondering if it could be something medically related like irritable bowel syndrome or something like that. Either way, I hope you find your answer soon! I can definitely sympathize with this one...


----------



## esSJay

Poops are all normal, and he is pooping on hardwood, not carpet so it cleans up easily and it's disinfected/sprayed with lysol and nature's miracle every time. The only thing I can think of is that he's doing it for attention, although nothing has really changed in our routines. We will add in some extra exercise each day and more play time too and see if that helps!

Thanks for your suggestions guys!


----------

